# donation



## poudouche (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi 
i made a transaction with EDI in Canada , i was very satisfied of the results .I found EDI information on this forum,so i would like to make a donation to the forum. Who can guide me how to make the donation of $50
Also anyone interested to refine some cellphone boards, i can provide the quantity they can handle , please send proposal and conditions , any interested party can use the forum or send me a Private Message . However i will share with other members the results of this experiment.
All comments are welcome
regards,
Poudouche


----------



## ericrm (Aug 11, 2012)

if you go on http://www.goldrefiningforum.com/ on the first page the open ,in the black bar you will see a donation button


----------



## poudouche (Aug 12, 2012)

Hi 
Thank you for the information , this morning i have made the donation
regards,
poudouche


----------



## joem (Aug 12, 2012)

Thanks for the reminder I'm due


----------



## joem (Aug 15, 2012)

joem said:


> Thanks for the reminder I'm due


Just made my donation. ( btw this is separate from the book stuff)


----------



## poudouche (Aug 17, 2012)

nice 
let's help to improve the forum so useful to many
regards


----------



## Golddigger Greg (Nov 3, 2012)

Just made a small donation to the forum in recognition of the dedicated people that make this the best place on the web. Many thanks to all of you for providing all of us such a great place to learn the art of refining!


----------



## canedane (Oct 20, 2014)

I made a 40 doller donation to the forum about 14 days ago, the money is taken from my bank account, but i dont know about the forum get the money.How do i know that?
Henrik


----------



## Harold_V (Oct 21, 2014)

canedane said:


> I made a 40 doller donation to the forum about 14 days ago, the money is taken from my bank account, but i dont know about the forum get the money.How do i know that?
> Henrik


The only way you can know is if Noxx chooses to comment, as he is the sole individual who has access to the funds. He is the owner of the site, which he funds by donations and his own money. 

Harold


----------



## Palladium (Oct 21, 2014)

If you paid through Paypal their should be a record of who it went to.


----------



## canedane (Oct 22, 2014)

Thanks to Harold and Palladium, the money ended at the right place, so if others want to do a donation, just find the "donations botton" http://www.goldrefiningforum.com/.
Henrik


----------



## MarcoP (Apr 17, 2015)

With the scrap pile growing up my first melt will be considerable and when I'll sell my button, hope to get an ozt, I'll be donating 10% to the forums or a charity organization of Noxx choice! The rest will have to cover my initial investment.

I have no other ways to thank you all.

Marco


----------

